# سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)



## Coptic Princess (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*سلسله معجزات القديس المتنيح البابا كيرلس السادس والعذراء مريم*​ 
*بركه صلواتهم تكون معنا جميعا امين*​ 
*معجزات العذراء مريم*​ 
*معجزات البابا كيرلس 1*​ 
*معجزات البابا كيرلس 2*​ 
*معجزات البابا كيرلس 3*

*أستمع لمعجزات الشهيد أبوسيفين للمتنيحة الأم أيرينى*​ 

*التسجيلات ديه نادره جدا*​ 
*يا رب تعجبكم*​ 
*اذكروني في صلواتكم*​ 
*†††*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*لو حد عنده اي مشاكل او مش عارف ينزل الملفات ازاي يا ريت يقولي*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## fullaty (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

ميرسى جدا يا كوبتك برنسيسه بس انا اول واحد بس اللى نزل مش عارفه الباقى مش عايز ينزل معايا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا كوبتك برنسيسه بس انا اول واحد بس اللى نزل مش عارفه الباقى مش عايز ينزل معايا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*سلام المسيح اختي الحبيبه*​ 
*شكرا علي مرورك حبيبتي...انا جربت المواقع كلها وهما شغالين..لاحظي ان السايت بيحط 45 ثانيه او اكتر مده انتظار فانتظر. لاحظي ايضا انك لازم تسمحي لل *
*"pop up" *
*لان اذن التحميل يظهر علي شكل بوب اب*​ 
*جربي مره تانيه معلش ولو منفعش نبهيني وانا هاحطهم في موقع شيرد تاني *​ 
*الرب يبارك حياتك دايما التسجيلات رائعه مش هاتندمي*​ 
*سلام المسيح لك اختي*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*وين المداخلات:dntknw::dntknw:??????*

*الناس بتدخل تحمل وتمشي:smil13::smil13::smil13::a82:*

*لو حد عنده مشكله في التحميل اواي اقتراح يا ريت يقولolling:*​


----------



## fullaty (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

الباقى نزلوا ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيسه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic Princess (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> الباقى نزلوا ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيسه
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 

*سلام المسيح اختي الحبيبه*

*العفو انا دايما في خدمتكم:smil12::smil12:*

*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

بجد موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Coptic Princess (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



marounandrew قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يبارك خدمتك




*سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب شكرا علي المرور الرب يبارك حياتك دايما*:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## totty (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

_جارى التحميل اهو وزى الفل
وبجد دى بركه لينا اوووى
ميرسى ليكى اوووى
لو عرفتى تكليهم ياريييييييييييت
وميرسى ليكى يا قمر_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

ميرسى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic Princess (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



totty قال:


> _جارى التحميل اهو وزى الفل_
> 
> _وبجد دى بركه لينا اوووى_
> _ميرسى ليكى اوووى_
> ...




*سلام الرب يسوع معكي حبيبتي..شكرا علي مرورك والرد الجميل..بجد اخدنا بركه الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما* :t25::t25:​


----------



## Coptic Princess (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى*​
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك و يعوضك*​


 

*لا لا لا مش ممكن*
*وكمان احلي فراشه في المنتدي الزعيمه بنت الملك شرفت الموضوع*
*دي بركه كبيره علينا قوي:999:*​ 
*الف حمد الله علي سلامتك يا فراشه المسيح الغاليه نورتي منتداكي:wub::wub:*​ 
*قلبي عندك يا حبيبتي سمعت انك اتدبستي:cry2: :kap::kap::kap:*​ 
*الرب يبارك حياتك الزوجيه دايما ويبقي بيتك ملئ بنعمه المسيح وميراثه الصالح :wub::wub:*
*يلا شدي حيلك وهاتيلنا فراشه صغيره علشان التابيده تبقي مدي الحياه:hlp::hlp:*​ 
*شكرا علي مرورك يا غاليه الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Tabitha (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*سلسلة أكتر من رائعة يا Coptic Princess

بعد اذنك حانقلها قسم الصوتيات والمرئيات - مكانها الانسب هناك عشان كل الاخوة يسمعوها 


وشكرا جزيلا لتعبك*


----------



## Coptic Princess (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*



Anestas!a قال:


> *سلسلة أكتر من رائعة يا Coptic Princess*
> 
> *بعد اذنك حانقلها قسم الصوتيات والمرئيات - مكانها الانسب هناك عشان كل الاخوة يسمعوها *
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح استاذتي واختي الحبيبه اناستاسيا الرب يسوع يبارك  :66::66::66:حياتك وخدمتك *

*طبعا حبيبتي مواضيعي دايما تحت امركم الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم..اخدنا بركه بمرورك*​


----------



## Tabitha (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*أختك الحبيبة ماشي بس ايه استاذتك دي :t33: 


شكرا حبيبتي برينسس لتعانوك وتعبك ربنا يباركك
وبإنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة.*


----------



## شاروبيم (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

احبائى هل ترو قوه رب المجد يسوع المسيح - هذه القوات يجب ان تظهر فينا:999::999::999:


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*


















​


----------



## ايهاب عاطف (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

الجزالثالث      مش شغال


----------



## roma8303 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى كتيرررررررررررررررر 
كتييييييييييييييير ليكى انا كنت سمعتها مره وكان نفسى فيها اوى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
بس الجزء التانى والتالت للبابا كيرلس مش بيحملوا 
فرجاء ياريت تشوفى المشكله
وميرسى ليكى تانى​*


----------



## Coptic Princess (16 أبريل 2008)

*Re: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*تم اعاده تحميل الروابط*
*الرب يبارك حياتكم وتعب محبتكم*​


----------



## جورج امين (24 مايو 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

شكرا على محبتك و عندى مشكله اننى لم اعرف احمل اى شىء


----------



## timon20080 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

Goooooooooooooooooooood​


----------



## kmmmoo (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ehabwsha (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*ميرسى جدا يا كوبتك
مجهود اكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك ويكثر فى خدمتك​*


----------



## غالى صابر (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

نعمة ربنا تكون معاك حبيبيى شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yoyo2 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ayman.bass (3 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you


----------



## yossef smr (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

شكرا ليكى ع تعبك الجميل دى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rambo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

الرب يعوضك


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*ميرسي جدا علي السلسلة الاكثر من رائعة دي*

*جاااااااااري التحميل*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

سلسله من الترانيم جميله جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*


شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

شكرا ليك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## adf2010 (1 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا الرب يبارك اعمالكم وتعب محبتكم لنا      ارجوكم عاوز احمل فيلم ايوب البار  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا +++ شكرا لتعبك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عمادفاروق (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

ممكن نشوف معجزة سيدناالباباشنودةالثالث زمن المعجزات وشكرالكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

الرب يباركك ويكون معاك وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## عمادفاروق (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

مشكورجداجدا الباكيرلس قديس عظيم


----------



## barhom (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dodo.koko (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

ميرسى جداااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

*شكراً ليك علي العظات الرائعة*

*بالرغم من أن الموضوع منذ 2007 *

*إلا انه مازال يجني ثمره*​


----------



## فاتن سيدهم (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

مرسي كتير علي معجزات البابا كيرلس الجزء 3 وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hanan.magdy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

معجزات​أبدأ المعجزات التى تمت معي بأنها نذر على لو تمت المعجزة سوف أنشرها بكتب البابا كيرلس السادس الرجل العظيم القوى الذي لا أعرف أن أوفيه حقه بالشفاعة العظيمة في جميع مراحل حياتى .
ففي البداية  منذ علمى بأننى حامل بحملي الثاني قررت أنى أحاول أ أسافر إلى أى بلد من بلاد المهجر و ذلك لحمل الطفل جنسية تساعد في المستقبل على حياة أفضل، و بعد الصلوات و الشفاعات و طلب البابا كيرلس لمساندتى لمعرفة الصالح فالاوراق و الفيزا و كل شئ بالنسبة للسفرية كانت ميسرة تماماً و هذا دليل أن الأمر اللى أنا مقدمة عليه في الصالح لى و لأفراد أسرتي و بالفعل سافرت إلى كندا و كل شئ هناك تيسر حتى يوم عرفت ان بعد ولادتى الأوراق ستأخذ الكثير من الوقت و منذ ذلك الوقت و حالتى النفسية بدأت بالأنهيار و بدأت أقر معجزات الرب على يد قديسيه البابا كيرلس و ابونا عبد المسيح المقاري و القديس العظيم مار مينا و القديس ابسخيرون و الفديس ابو فانا و القديس الصالح الأنبا بيشوى كما كنت أتشفع بالقديسين الانبن بولا و الانبا انطونيوس و القديسة بربارة و القديسة دميانة و القديسة انسطاثيا و القديسة ايلاريا و القديسة دولاجى و اولادها و القديسة رفقة و اولادها و القديس مارجرجس الرومانى و العزرا ام النور و الملاك ميخائيل و الملاك غبريال.
و تم تحديد ميعاد الولادة و كان أول  يوم من الشهر التاسع و كل هذا لعودتى لعائلتى سريعا و بعد الولادة أتولد الطفل به بعض المشاكل في التنفس و تم حجزه بالمستشفي و بعد يومين تم نقله بالاسعاف لبلد اخرى الى العناية المركزة و ذلك لما بالمستشفي من امكانيات كبيرة و تم تعبي و حزنى و بكائى المر على الغربة و مرض ابنى و تم تسميته مينا على اسم القديس العظيم مار مينا و الانبا مينا المتوحد" البابا كيرلس السادس" الرجل العظيم و المهم جلست مع ابنى في المستشفي بالرغم العملية و اثناء ذلك تم اصدار شهادة الميلاد و لم تستغرق سوى اسبوع على الرغم انه مكتوب 3 اشهر لصدورها و كان ينقصنا جواز السفر و لم نستطع عمله لانه يحتاج صورة الطفل و هو مازال بالعناية المركزة، و كنت كل يوم ابكى بمرارة شديدة على الاحداث المريرة التى كنت بامر بها و اطلب شفاعة جميع القديسين اللى ذكرتهم باعلى الخطاب و على هذا بعد 15 يوم تم علمى بان اليوم الواحد اللى ابنى فيه في المستشفي تكلفته 10 الاف دولار اى يريدون 150 الف دولار خلاق الاشعة و التحاليل و بالطبع لم يكن معى حتى ثمن يوم واحد و جلست ابكى بمرارة على المشكلة التى اصبحت فيها عدم المقدرة على الدفع و مرض ابنى و اريد العودة لاهلى و تعب العملية فالبكاء و المرار الذى كنت فيه يفوق اى تصور و جلست اصلى و اتشفع و عندها فتحت كتاب البابا كيرلس صدق و لا بد ان تصدق و وجدت المعجزة بتقول هيقوللك روح بالسلامة و معجزة اخري ايضا و اتحلت مشكلة الفلوس و عندها اطمنت جدا و لكن اثار الخوف و محاربات الشيطان اسال كيف الحل و عندها اهلى الذين بكندا عملوا تامين صحى للطفل رغم عدم توفر الشروط للتامين الصحى و خرجنا في نفس اليوم من المستشفى و تم اصدار جواز السفر في 3 ايام بدل من 3 اسابيع و عوت الى اهلى بالسلامة و اشكر شفاعة القديسين 
[font=af_jizan][/font]


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله صدق ولابد ان تصدق (صوت)*

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
راع جداا
شكرا جدا​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2010)

للــــــ الترانيم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

البركة تحل علينا جميعا


----------



## مسنا (3 أغسطس 2011)

يارب انا مليش غيرك اشكيله مليش غيرك الجا اليه انا حاسس انى مظلوم ومش قادر اتكلم يارب انا طلبت انك تقف معايا من اول السنة وتقوينى وطلبت منك كمان انك توفقنى فى النتيجة وميحصلش زى كل سنة  طلبت انى افرح هو الفرحة صعبة يعنى نفسى افرح زى باقى الناس اللى حواليا ارجوك يارب قوينى وسامحنى


----------



## روني 10 (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع المتميز


----------

